# Drylock sealing a plywood viv/aquarium?



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I was just looking at some discus aquariums because my friend just brought them to my attention (still not as sexy as darts, but still beautiful haha). I kind of want to make a tank for them now, but dont wanna dish out the $100 or so it costs for a large (>75 gallon) aquarium. For plywood builds, I know the wood has to be sealed with an epoxy or such for a viv and obviously for an aquarium haha . Because drylock is waterproof, and people use it to make underwater accents, can I seal an entire plywood aquarium with it? I think it would cost a little less than buying epoxy. If not, could someone link me to a cost effective way to seal about a 100 gallon plywood tank?

Thanks for the help,

-Jeremy


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Hey jer, I have seem someone that has used something for an entire 100+ gallon tank that was filled with water the front was glass but other than that it was plywood. You could easily do it for your terrariums. Search up on YouTube. The one I remember was for making an acrylic tank it was a legit guy who made videos all the time.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i would not trust drylock to seal a plywood tank. you would have to go with epoxy. for what it is worth most people state that it is not cost effective to make a plywood tank of under 100 gallons. you can get a used tank for less than the wood and epoxy. just search craigslist for a bit and you will find one for under 100 bucks at the size you are talking about. the last 2 75s i bought were 50$ ea.


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

Aight fersure..I was just checking out some ideas. Some guys on youtube used liquid rubber. I think thats the way to go for sealing. Its cheaper than most epoxy's at about $40 a gallon. Skanderson, i know that its more cost effective to buy glass aquariums if under 100 gals, but if I were to build an aquarium out of plywood, it would be more like 200 gallons, and i cant justify paying more that a dollar a gallon for a glass aquarium haha its just me i guess.

-Jeremy


----------

